# Datei mit erhöhten Rechten ausführen



## Neumi5694 (18. Jul 2014)

Hallo, ich verwende den Befehl:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...)
```
um eine Registrierungsdatei auszuführen, so weit so gut.
Diese erfordert allerdings Admin-Rechte, beim manuellen Start wird der Benutzer gefragt, ob er dies zulassen will.

Damit kann ich leben, die Nachfrage ist durchaus sinnvoll.

Allerdings kriege ich beim Aufruf die folgende Exception:

```
java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "...": CreateProcess error=740, Der angeforderte Vorgang erfordert erhöhte Rechte
```

Wie kann ich das Ausführen der Datei ermöglichen? Der User soll danach bestätigen, als ob er sie manuell ausführen würde.


----------



## Androbin (18. Jul 2014)

Hallo Neumi5694,
da es sich um eine IO-Exception handelt, vermute ich, dass in besagter Datei die Sicherheits-Einstellungen so beschrieben sind, dass Java die Datei nicht einlesen darf, ( oder so ähnlich ... )


----------



## Neumi5694 (18. Jul 2014)

Die Datei sollte von jedem ausführbar sein, der dann die Rechte bestätigen muss. Es ist klar, dass der Java User keine Rechte hat, weshalb es das zweite Tool überhaupt erst gibt (es handelt sich hierbei auch um eine Java Applikation, da ich nicht direkt aus dem QUellcode darauf zugreifen konnte, hab ich eine .exe Datei erstellt, die dann die Rechte anfordert).

Edit: Hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass Java überhaupt kein UAC kann, entsprechende Applikationen werden einfach verweigert.
Ich probier mal, das in eine Command Shell zu wrappen, die sollte ja ausführbar sein.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

